# Rate the person above you.



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

This should be interesting.
?/10, please.

EDIT:
Not in terms of actual cubing.


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2009)

0/10
.....


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 8, 2009)

Commence flamewars.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10, because he thinks that he can replace letters with symbols.

->>joey


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10, cause he said Joey and made thuh ABSOLUTELY COOOOOLEST ARROW SIGN EVA->>


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2009)

12/25

I know nothing of that person


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 8, 2009)

1/1
.....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

rickcube said:


> 1/1
> .....


6/10, for his sweet picture.


----------



## Kian (Jul 8, 2009)

I foresee this ending poorly.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for everyone above me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 8, 2009)

Lol yay! 10/10 for you!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for having such a positive outlook.


----------



## Dene (Jul 8, 2009)

0/10. I just want to be rated.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2009)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841/10!!!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

1.61803398874989484820458683436563811772030917980576286213544862270526046281890/10 For Pi.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 1.61803398874989484820458683436563811772030917980576286213544862270526046281890/10 For Pi.



10/10 for knowing so much of the Golden Ratio.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for everyone knowing random long numbers


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10

She got me into speedcubing!

Thanks Sarah!


Satachu-Are you trying to copy my rate the signature thread?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 8, 2009)

I would say 1/10 for failing to spell "Stachu" correctly...but I say 10/10 just to make Kian look like a bad fortune-teller while maintaining this streak of 10/10.
10/10 to TPBM.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

Why thanks!
10/10 to you too.
almost 2500 posts for you.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I would say 1/10 for failing to spell "Stachu" correctly...but I say 10/10 just to make Kian look like a bad fortune-teller while maintaining this streak of 10/10.
> 10/10 to TPBM.



woot 10/10

I know its Stachu, It was a typo

as for fanwuq 2/10 was making me sad 

Edit: Stachu beat me.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and be that a-hole

2/10
I'm serious


----------



## joey (Jul 8, 2009)

1/10
This guy is a low life.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 8, 2009)

0/10
This British nub actually used the phrase "the girl I fancied"


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10
For "British nub".


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 I love how you can do the snake so fast!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> 10/10
> 
> She got me into speedcubing!
> 
> Thanks Sarah!


 I did? :confused:


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10
> ...



ya, little known fact.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 8, 2009)

2/10, I don't want to go against Ethan.


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 8, 2009)

Roux-er. 8/10. You seem to be a pretty chill cat.

I avoid giving 10's. Not sure why


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10

For calling me a chill cat


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 8, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Roux-er. 8/10. You seem to be a pretty chill cat.
> 
> I avoid giving 10's. Not sure why



9/10 I'll change it to a 10 if you give a 10


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 8, 2009)

7/10
Would've been a 5, but you're stuck in Cincinnati too. Yay sympathy points.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

5/10 I like Ohio.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 8, 2009)

Roux-Er.... dont know much about him except he probably uses Roux. And I want to start of on a good slat so 8/10 because I prefer Fridrich to Roux


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 8, 2009)

7. nothing against him.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

7/10... I have been to Dover and liked it 

I also like pandas


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 8, 2009)

7/10 But only because you seem to pop up everywhere


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 8, 2009)

7/10 Nothing bad to say about you in my perspective.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10. Cant say anything bad soooo yep


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 

Because My family is from The Pitt.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for giving me a 10/10


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10

You inspired me to learn fridrich and proceed to lower my times


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 I don't know him, but I liked his signature


----------



## Gparker (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10 Dont know much about him.


I expect a 6, I'm terrible


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 Actually.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10 for giving Gparker a better score than he thought he was going to get


----------



## Logan (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 for the usage of the cool emote.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for that quote.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 8, 2009)

3/10 for Canada


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 for times.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for profile picture.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont know this guy bit still 8/10.

What goes around comes around


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10 Because your sig is a lie!


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 8, 2009)

10! because Colorado is one of the best places on Earth! I used to live there, in Castle Rock.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 8, 2009)

2/10- Because there my cookies! I dont want you hands on them!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 8, 2009)

-1 outta 10 cause you have no avatar and I don't like the name of the city you live in and your signature makes you seem ignorant even though it's just a funny video.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10 for listening to music like 24/7.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> -1 outta 10 cause you have no avatar and I don't like the name of the city you live in and your signature makes you seem ignorant even though it's just a funny video.



At least I live in a city! ^^


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

^ 10/10 because I went to suffolk and liked it 

(sound familiar?)


----------



## andatude (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 cause this is funny!


----------



## Ewks (Jul 8, 2009)

5/10 'cause you have no location, I'll never know where you live


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 8, 2009)

3/10 for being a stalker.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jul 8, 2009)

(π^2)/10

for not spamming YouTube with gay how-to videos, even though there are already BETTER ones on the same topic.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 8, 2009)

0/0

i win.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 8, 2009)

0/10 because you can't divide by zero


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 for pointing out a FAIL


----------



## brunson (Jul 8, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> 8/10 for pointing out a FAIL


1/10 for not knowing complex variables and that you can take the directed integral around a singularity.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2009)

1/10 for a slimey ^^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10 - Because why not .


----------



## qazefth (Jul 8, 2009)

5/10 for a (^^) what do they call this?


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 8, 2009)

qazefth said:


> 5/10 for a (^^) what do they call this?



6/10. I think it bunny ears to make fun of the person.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 Because I have nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 8, 2009)

5/10. You should get something better to do with you time.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 8, 2009)

9/10 For being a jerk .


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 8, 2009)

10/10 for telling the truth now....


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 8, 2009)

5/10
I dont know you


----------



## Edmund (Jul 8, 2009)

7/10
dont know why but that I know of he hasn't done anything too wrong the forums.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 8, 2009)

8/10 don't know you very well.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 for awesome picture, plus I got to be his 2nd subscriber.


----------



## TimeFreeze (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 for being a good sport


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 for giving my 2nd subscriber a 10/10  

Oh, and I subbed you too ryan.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 9, 2009)

8/10 I feel bad bad for people who move alot.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 9, 2009)

9/10 for giving me 10/10. But I don't see why I'm a good sport. (I was your 30th subscriber. Next person will probably get a subscription also.)

EDIT: 2 people beat me. I give Edmund 5/10, because I barely know him. Guess who subscribed to him.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 becasue I want a subscription 

Haha jk, your cool  I subbed.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 because you subscribed before me and I look forward to doing your open challenge when I get back home.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 9, 2009)

7/10 for having the same Average as me


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

9/10 because you are so active on youtube :O


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 for being so freakin' good at pyraminx!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 for being a Roux-er.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

10/10 for reciting some decimals of pi without having the last digit wrongly rounded


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

Again, 10/10 for epic Pyraminx.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 9, 2009)

damn

again somebody came before.

okay.. nice guy. good posts. friendly. 9/10..


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

I would give you 1/10 because you broke the 10/10 streak
I would give you 12/10 because of your avatar
I would give you 15/10 because you mentioned pyraminx in your signature...

That is a total of 1+1+2+1+5/10 = 10/10

=)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

You're still getting 10/10 for that post.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 9, 2009)

8/10 for hating Type A's


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay... me being slow >.< therefor you will you will get phi^pi + 5 =) which rounded is 10 =) ( 10/10 )

phi=Py Havourite Iumber
pi=pecause it's (disturbing)
5=The number of useless stuff popping out of your body... then it's up to you what's useable then x'D

hmmm... I shouldn't give so many high ratings  you'll be regraded to 5/10 because I have absolutely no clue about who you are 

2-in-1... not bad at all


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2009)

@pcharles93

7/10 for getting a 15.02+ with a PLL skip


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

9.714/10 to give you something other than 10/10.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 for giving me a 10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 Because Canada .

EDIT: That was meant for Sa967St.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10 message was to short


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 because I'm giving you the benefit of doubt.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 - Because you put numbers at the end of your name.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 for not putting numbers by your name. Why am I always rating you?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 Because I feel like it. Because no one else is posting .


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oops. Beat me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 - I do like Type Cs


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 because the 386 was the first 32-bit CPU.
Your current post count.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 Because Intel is sweet .


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 10, 2009)

8/10 because I like AMD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

4/10 Because it was really the BELLMAC-32A.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 for taking less than 5 minutes to own yahoo answers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

14/10 For not guessing Wikipedia .



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microprocessor said:


> ...The world's first single-chip fully-32-bit microprocessor, with 32-bit data paths, 32-bit buses, and 32-bit addresses, was the AT&T Bell Labs BELLMAC-32A...


----------



## cubeman34 (Jul 10, 2009)

8/10 for using Wikipedia


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 For not giving me a -1/10 because of Wikipedia.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 for Canada


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

11/10 Because you probably already saw the 10/10 I gave to you because of Canada.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 10, 2009)

1/0becauseican


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 For not making sense.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 because i pronounce it wrong.

(bumping is fun)


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 11, 2009)

7/10, I don't know you very well


----------



## Novriil (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice avatar, very helpful and nice person.. I think he's 9/10 almost 10 but I don't know everything about him so 9


----------



## Edmund (Aug 11, 2009)

6/10 dont know him too well.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 11, 2009)

I mean come on, what am I supposed to say?

He IS Edmund of the Round Table.
Petty 1 through10 ratings only diminish the great success of this wonderful....

Just kidding, but 9 =p for the lulz.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

4 because he was a n00b god but 10 because he is a very helpful forum member. So 10.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

8/10 really good big cube solver, but I don't know him too well


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 8/10 really good big cube solver, but I don't know him too well



10/10 because he likes waffles, and thinks I'm good (which I'm not).

EDIT: I want Ethan to rate me, and give a detailed explaination as to why he rates me what he rates me.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 11, 2009)

changed he's avatar 
Don't know much about him so I don't know how to rate .


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

5/10 don't know him too well.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Aug 11, 2009)

there's nobody above me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for making me laugh


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

10/2 for ROUX!


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for OH magic


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> 10/10 for OH magic


10/10 for being a fan
actually 9. It's OH magic ItA.
OH magic is easy. It's the ItA part that makes it difficult and fun


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 just for Roux. Mentioning Roux gets you an automatic 10 in my book.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for being awesome.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 11, 2009)

8/10. I like 4x4 and OH and suck! But this is isn't signature and I don't know you too well.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> 10/10 for being awesome.



Yes!

10/10 for Edmund.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for practicing for US nationals


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for being a master of pie


----------



## tim (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for using cubemania a lot .


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for competing in so many events.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 11, 2009)

Edit: 8/10 because the cube you use looks awesome and you help people on here.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for Roux. Really. It gets an automatic 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 12, 2009)

10, a manch


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Ethan are you going to rate me already?


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2009)

I cannot, in good conscience, award any points for wearing a hat like that.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Kian said:


> I cannot, in good conscience, award any points for wearing a hat like that.



I can see that because of the obnoxious way you wear yours .


----------



## Weston (Aug 12, 2009)

10 for super sexyness.
jk i have no idea who you are


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

I have no idea who you are either


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10 cause you're awesome.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan are you going to rate me already?



0/10 for being a complete tool AND a d-bag

Sorry for going out of order


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan are you going to rate me already?
> ...



FINALLY! 
EDIT: I don't wear these, so I'm not a tool.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 12, 2009)

-9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

Ummm 10.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 12, 2009)

9/10
Because of sub-20 Roux time.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10 Because I'm better than you at Roux. 

I've gotten 5 timed sub-20 Roux solves, 1 hand scrambled, 3 computer scrambled non-lucky and 1 computer scrambled lucky.

I think the times were: 19.00, 19.64, 19.65, 19.69 and 19.97.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 12, 2009)

10 Pretty cool, IMO.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10, you're cool.

WHAT?!? Someone thinks I'm _cool_?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 For being like my best friend on here


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10, Haha, wait a sec.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

10. I'm not kidding about this Roux thing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2009)

10 I think I'll start doing this roux thing too


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 12, 2009)

10 Because we are both food.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

7/10 for an ambiguous apostrophe in the username. Is pancake a person?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10 Because I like you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Let's see. I'll disregard Roux. 10/10 for constructive posts and being nice.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

5/10 because you may or may not get along with me. My memory sucks, so I can't remember.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

8/10


JTW2007 said:


> Let's see. I'll disregard Roux. 10/10 for constructive posts and being nice.



Am I really that nice of a person?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> JTW2007 said:
> ...



10/10

Because I guess you are my friend. To me, yes, you are that nice of a person.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 8/10
> 
> 
> JTW2007 said:
> ...



You don't flame people (to the best of my knowledge), so yeah.

EDIT: And 9/10 to jcuber. You lost a point when I hurt my back turning around to look for you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm thinking a 10 right about now  I like having friends.



JTW2007 said:


> You don't flame people (to the best of my knowledge), so yeah.


Yea, I try to be as nice to people as I can.


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot, in good conscience, award any points for wearing a hat like that.
> ...



False. I wear a hat correctly. That is indisputable.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Kian said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



How do you know that? Did you invent the hat? Perhaps it was invented to protect the back of your neck from sun damage...


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

@ Kian 9/10 I met you at the CT Open and you seemed nice enough


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> @ Kian 9/10 I met you at the CT Open and you seemed nice enough



Thirty billion/10 for the avatar!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 12, 2009)

5/10
A speedsolve has two parts: Inspection, and solving.
Kian only remembers to do the second half, so he only gets half the points.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 for all the times he wanted to kill my PYRAMINIX but didn't


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10 for the pyraminix but I still don't know what it is.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 12, 2009)

10 because that thing on his avatar looks improssible to solve


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

6/10.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 Cubesmith FTW! And you seem like a nice person


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Because I know all things. And I invented the baseball cap, the neck, and sun damage. The end.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Either way you look like a d-bag


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



The baseball cap was invented to keep the sun out of the players' eyes. Thus, it should be worn forward and low on the head, like Kian is wearing it. End of story.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 for the interesting display of mediation. I don't wear hats, so regardless of the particular direction the cap has been positioned on your head, you are at least getting more sun protection than me. :fp


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2009)

This is jcuber http://www.dump.com/2009/07/25/hat-fail/


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

10 for a ridiculous clock time.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> This is jcuber http://www.dump.com/2009/07/25/hat-fail/


10/10 for the hat fail pic

Edit: 10/10 for JTW2007 for giving a lot of 10s


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 for fastness, cubemania, and abnormal color scheme.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 for getting over his Type C fixation.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

You edited it.

5/10. What are you talking about? I still can't go to sleep without a C within arms reach.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 12, 2009)

Nobody knows me?? :S:S

Okay JTW2007 is cool guy.
10/10 fo' sho


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2009)

Novrill is a pretty cool guy, because eh solves em Rubik's Cubes in Estonia, and doesn't afraid of BLD.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

10, you're pretty awesome.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 16, 2009)

10/10 nice guy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

101 because you called me a nice guy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2009)

10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

10 because you got a sub-15 average with Roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Revive bump. I give myself a 0/0 because I can't rate myself.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 15, 2009)

9/10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

10.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2009)

10.

He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

10, I respect you for ZBLL.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 15, 2009)

10/10.
Just, yeah.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

10, the master of smiley faces.


----------



## Logan (Nov 15, 2009)

10/10, even though you're kind of a post whore  (see the One answer question thread)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I don't really know you that well, but 10. Are you being sarcastic ?


----------



## Logan (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah. I was just joking around


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome. That remains a 10 for you .


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 15, 2009)

9.9/10


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 16, 2009)

for admitting you are retarded... 9/10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

10. I don't know much about you, so I cant judge.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10, pretty awesome.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. I'm not Roux anymore.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for zz then.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for Roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for using any method that you chose to solve the cube.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

10, but didn't the thread description say non-cubing? Lol.

10 because, well, because.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

It did? Oh, well anyway, 10.



Innocence said:


> Or just do what you want. Seriously, cubing=anarchy.



Mhm, yes... out with it already...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for being cool, plus buying stuff from me


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for not getting annoyed because it's taking a little longer than expected. Have they contacted you yet?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

@miniGOINGS no they haven't yet

@Edmund 6/10, you're kinda meh since I don't know you


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah 6. I deleted my last one cuz I was beat but yeahhh... just cuz idk you.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. Really? They were supposed to email you like a couple days ago.


----------



## Logan (Nov 17, 2009)

Ninja'd


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

@miniGOINGS 10, yeah, IDK, I haven't got anything yet.

@Logan 10, for liking Cubing Weekly!


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

U 5 i don't kno u but i like rating your sig and avatar


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. You're pretty cool.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

10/10, you canadian!

No one gets that meme... :-(


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. I don't get it though, could you please explain it?


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

10 ur cool and Iowa is a pretty cool state


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for not using that F5 key, IT'S THERE FOR A REASON!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10 for assuming that he has a F5 key. And his F5 does the operation of refreshing the page.

EDIT: The meme is from a different forum that I used to be on.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, ok. 10.


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

10 sorry my F5 ing is bad


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. I forgive you. This time.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Roux pwns (5) + Waffle pwns (6) = 11/10!


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for cubing weekly!


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

10 ur pretty cool


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2009)

6/10 for sup12 posts per day 

edit: this was for Edward


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

10 Female Speedcubers FTW!
Its okay


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

9/10

I swear you've been around since june (when I joined), but your Join Date says September....


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 6/10 for sup12 posts per day
> 
> edit: this was for Edward



What else am I supposed to do, COMMENT ON YOUTUBE!!

Who ever is above me gets a 10. I forgot to look.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 9/10
> 
> I swear you've been around since june (when I joined), but your Join Date says September....



You joined in October. He joined in September. Learn your months.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 17, 2009)

10
nuff said


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. No please, say more .


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10
> ...



Yes, but this is his new account, he used to be Cyrok. Also, Edward is also elcarc, so he very well may have been around, just not on his Edward account.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Oh wow, I had no idea! It's a conspiracy!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, its kinda confusing, but I kinda know Edward, and have been talking with Cyrus enough to be able to follow it all.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. Just sent you a message. I love sorting things out logically (go Spock!).


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Officially a member of the forums since 08-01-2009 4:11 am. Just under Different accounts.

Minigoings, you already know your rating.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow. Okay. 10.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 17, 2009)

10. Waffle, is your sig true?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. I can't remember what your old avatar was though...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 17, 2009)

10 it was just a pic of a scrambled cube (thank you google images)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

It was? Really? 10.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

@JakeGouldon 10, I just realized your avatar is nearly the exact same as one of my t-shirt designs.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10.


----------



## Forte (Nov 17, 2009)

W/10

This thread is lmao.


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

10

This tread is in LOL mode


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

I get a Win out of 10? AWESOME!!! You get a 10 for Vancouver.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS, you know your rating.

Instead I'll rate Forte, as I haven't yet. Square-1 is totally sweet, so 11/10


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for my free cube.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 17, 2009)

0/0


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

0 for giving Ranzha a zero.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 17, 2009)

0/0


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

-1/-10


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2009)

0 2char


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 17, 2009)

epic 10


----------



## GermanCube (Nov 17, 2009)

10/10 for being that epic!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Nov 17, 2009)

10/10 coz I'm in a good mood.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 17, 2009)

10/10
Because you are austrailian


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 17, 2009)

7/10, I'm not too familiar with you.

The speedsolving community in general is clearly too nice to express their real feelings, or simply don't want to actually think about the question, OR, they REALLY REALLY like everyone.


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Skypanda you're a jerk for saying that *does the jerk* you get a 6 gosh.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 17, 2009)

about...
2


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 17, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

10 just for being yourself.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10
for giving everyone 0


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10

By the way, I'm just trying to even out the ratings. Every other person is getting 10/10.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 17, 2009)

4.6455639462735309463578656/10
because i dont know who you are and you most likely dont use roux  i win


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10 for assuming he doesn't use roux. Also using decimals and fractions to rate


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2009)

0/10 for being so negative


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for calling him out


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for effort


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2009)

5/10 for throwing a cube at Justin for no reason


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 17, 2009)

Sarah= awesome/10


----------



## Novriil (Nov 17, 2009)

Username is pretty familiar but the avatar is new?

As far as I remember you're okay 
9/10


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't know u very well but 8/10 u seem lke one to be kind to others


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 5/10 for throwing a cube at Justin for no reason



whaaaaatt?!?!?!? There was a very very legitimate reason for that. In fact, the only reason I would throw a cube is for...

1) Saying Roux sucks
2) Saying White cubes suck
3) Some 3rd Reason
4) Beating me in a race (when I'm using a black cube) and then showing off
5) Some 5th reason

Justin did 4

anywho Person above me gets a 10. and sarah gets a 1000 since she's cool like that.


----------



## blah (Nov 17, 2009)

10 because OH Roux.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10
> ...



I joined in June, I switched accounts.

EDIT: 10, you are pretty cool.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 17, 2009)

9/10
dares to say he fails and to try multiple methods
-1 for name (I have a natural dislike for anyone with cyrus in his/her name thanks to Miley)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> 9/10
> dares to say he fails and to try multiple methods
> -1 for name (I have a natural dislike for anyone with cyrus in his/her name thanks to Miley)



10 for dick


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> 9/10
> dares to say he fails and to try multiple methods
> -1 for name (I have a natural dislike for anyone with cyrus in his/her name thanks to Miley)



...I wasn't named after Miley.... Or Billy... I was named after this Cyrus.

Waffle, you get 9/10, your above average... but not perfect.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> 7/10, I'm not too familiar with you.
> 
> The speedsolving community in general is clearly too nice to express their real feelings, or simply don't want to actually think about the question, OR, they REALLY REALLY like everyone.



My final answer is "C".


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460341045432664821339360726024914127372458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892354201995611212902196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859502445945534690830264252230825334468503526193118817101000313783875288658753320838142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778185778053217122680661300192787661119590921642019893809525720106548586327886593615338182796823030195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151557485724245415069595082953311686172785588907509838175463746493931925506040092770167113900984882401285836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472684710404753464620804668425906949129331367702898915210475216205696602405803815019351

Just because you didn't rate me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. You should have been able to guess .


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

10, Do you just sit here all day rating people?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. Nope.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

10. Sure seems like it, I think nearly half the posts in this thread are yours.


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 17, 2009)

8 since I don't know you too much.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. I should go through and find out .


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for being the majority of posts in this thread


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe that this is my 57th post in this thread. Not nearly as much as the "signature" or "avatar" threads.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

@ Humongous Lake:5/10, I can't say anything good about you, can't say anything bad... I've never seen you on the forums.
@ miniGOINGS: 8/10, your above average but not perfect.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for not seeing me on the forums .


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10 for not seeing me on the forums .



7/10, that just brought you down a point.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> @ Humongous Lake:5/10, I can't say anything good about you, can't say anything bad... I've never seen you on the forums.
> @ miniGOINGS: 8/10, your above average but not perfect.



NOO I'M NOT PERFECT (see sig)!!!

9 for not taking sarcasm.


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> @ Humongous Lake:5/10, I can't say anything good about you, can't say anything bad... I've never seen you on the forums.
> @ miniGOINGS: 8/10, your above average but not perfect.



I don't post much, just browse threads. I really don't have much insight on speedcubing.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for being a humongous lake, lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2009)

10 for Canada


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2009)

11 for awesome color scheme


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

7/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 18, 2009)

10


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hai. 10/10


----------



## Logan (Nov 18, 2009)

10/10 mmmmm. waffles.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

10/10 mmmmmm. logans.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 18, 2009)

10. Mmmmmm.
"Cyrus C.'s?! For breakfast?"
"No, silly! Cyrus C. Cereal! It has all of the taste of a Cyrus C. packed into a bite-sized crunch!"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10. Wow.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 18, 2009)

10.

Indeed, miniG. Indeed.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10, you're absolutely hillarious .


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10, you're absolutely hillarious .



Maybe a 6. I'm going to go brutal honest here and rate like everyone in here now.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

I was gonna give you a 5 (average) but you use Petrus! But that's cubing related, so 5.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I was gonna give you a 5 (average) but you use Petrus! But that's cubing related, so 5.



Eh, I only hate you a little. 4/10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10. You're harsh though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

7/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10.


----------



## (R) (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't hate you, ur actually pretty cool. U dominate forums like this, U and cyrus 10/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10. Domination, yes!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

9. 
He's pretty cool and I agree with the majority of his points I just don't know him as well as I should.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

Ehh, 9.

(Stop talking about my 12 posts a day. It not like I'm spamming, Im just on all day.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

10, yay for high posts per day club.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

7/10, you post soo much in off-topic. If these counted as posts you would be even higher than Edward.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 19, 2009)

10 for whoever's above me


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

10 

Anime pwns western animation.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 7/10, you post soo much in off-topic. If these counted as posts you would be even higher than Edward.



10. I'd have so many posts...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

How do I rate people I don't know?!


----------



## (R) (Nov 19, 2009)

10 female cubers ftw 
you rate the person not on times out of ten
Its a chatacter thing


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10. Like that.


----------



## (R) (Nov 19, 2009)

10 
Just to let you know, minigoings and cyrus are the people who inhabit these forums, so you can count on a rating from them at least 4 times a day


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10 .


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 19, 2009)

10-5+7-2+8-16/2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes!!! 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

10-10=0 cuz u wont come to comps


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

7. Maybe its not in the budget


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 20, 2009)

0/10 for ever person above me, excluding Canadians and Waffle. They get like 20s


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

8/10




(R) said:


> 10
> Just to let you know, minigoings and cyrus are the people who inhabit these forums, so you can count on a rating from them at least 4 times a day



Have I really become one of those people? I try not to post in off-topic too much. Am I turning into an Edward?


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > 10
> ...



Just for that you get a 4
Edit: Wait, what do you mean by that? I'm not in off topic that often.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 20, 2009)

2.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

10 cuz i dont know u


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10-10=0 cuz u wont come to comps



Have I not explained this already ?

10.


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 20, 2009)

10 since your a cool user
EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 20, 2009)

10, but I don't know you.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

No idea whatesover of who you are, 7.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10!!!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 20, 2009)

10
People don't know me that well, but I lurk more than some of you post-whores breath.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10. You insinuated that I was a post whore though.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. You insinuated that I was a post whore though.


Not you, silly.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know you. Period.
5.
5 is average in the sense that I don't have an opinion.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

72=llamas

AHAHAHAHAHHAHA I WON THE RACE! THE TROPHY! IT IS MINE! *melts trophy and makes a potato*

POTATOES ARE HERE!!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> 72=llamas
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHHAHA I WON THE RACE! THE TROPHY! IT IS MINE! *melts trophy and makes a potato*
> 
> POTATOES ARE HERE!!!!



There are so many things wrong with that post. So many.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol, Forte = Win.
11 for Forte, 10 for miniGOINGS.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> 72=llamas
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHHAHA I WON THE RACE! THE TROPHY! IT IS MINE! *melts trophy and makes a potato*
> 
> POTATOES ARE HERE!!!!


[22:21:56] Forte Shinko: chesters are llama


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 20, 2009)

9. Chester is awesome.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

You're pretty cool, 7.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 20, 2009)

You have alot of 3x3s 6


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

You traded me a stackmat, 8.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 21, 2009)

9/10 because you make cubing related videos


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2009)

10. You used to use Petrus with WV. Swap back!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

10.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2009)

7. a WCA Link would upgrade it to 8


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> 7. a WCA Link would upgrade it to 8



10. So I've heard multiple times...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

8/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

10.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

We should revive this thread. 
miniGOINGS: 9/10
Participates in the sub-20 race 
has a reasonable knowledge
FAST


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriously, this might be the worst thread ever conceived.

Considering humans as objects is perverted in my opinion.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

DaijoCube, it's not considering humans as an object. It's just a thread rating a person on their actions, at least in my intentions.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

9...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

@Edward : Explanation?


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Edward : Explanation?



You're a nice member IMO. I don't have anything against you or anything, so that's a 10, but no-one is perfect so its a 9.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > @Edward : Explanation?
> ...



Oh, I thought you were evaluation Daijocube. Thanks. 
Edward : 9.5/10
HE LIVES IN GAINESVILLE!! and he's faster and younger than me.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I live in Jacksonville, right next to Gainesville >.>


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Orly? Don't you go to West****?


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



What is West****?
Pm it, we're kind of going off in the thread.


----------



## c1829 (Apr 14, 2010)

1/10 for going off topic on an off topic thread


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

c1829 said:


> 1/10 for going off topic on an off topic thread



5


----------



## kunz (Apr 14, 2010)

8/10 for cool pic


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> We should revive this thread.
> miniGOINGS: 9/10
> Participates in the sub-20 race
> has a reasonable knowledge
> FAST



Haha, thanks.

Actually, I'm not in the thread anymore, I'm working on my solving techniques.
And I don't really find myself knowledgable... At least not compared to knowledgable people.
And averaging 22-24 is not fast these days.  Doesn't even put me in the Canadian Top 50.
But thanks for trying! 

Kunz... I have nothing negative to say about you, so 10. Plus, you show intrest in Heise.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS 9 for being active and nice in the community


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

8... 
I just realized, I can't bring myself to give anyone lower than an 8. I quit the thread.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 14, 2010)

10


----------



## Andreas737 (Apr 14, 2010)

10/10 Because you like flying!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

10 cause Canaduur.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 14, 2010)

10 because you're Canadian and Canadians have good maple syrup.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> DaijoCube, it's not considering humans as an object. It's just a thread rating a person on their actions, at least in my intentions.



Giving a number out of 10 is just saying ''You have this this this of what you SHOULD be''.

There is nothing that a human *should* be. Thus, making this thread ridiculous.

I'm not *****ing, I'm just saying it is very weird.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 14, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > DaijoCube, it's not considering humans as an object. It's just a thread rating a person on their actions, at least in my intentions.
> ...


Of course it's weird. It's the interwebz. What do you expect?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

10 for pulling the interwebz card.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 14, 2010)

rickcube said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



<3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 14, 2010)

4.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 14, 2010)

8 for picture


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

Name: 9.5
Signature:10
Avatar: 6
Overall: 8.5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Art SUCKS! The only time it matters is when Chris Bird is doing it. I give art a 1/10.



I'm thinking of giving you a...1/10.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Art SUCKS! The only time it matters is when Chris Bird is doing it. I give art a 1/10.




True that.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Art SUCKS! The only time it matters is when Chris Bird is doing it. I give art a 1/10.
> ...



2/10
I completely lost respect for you in one of your comments on YouTube.
+1 because idk


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 15, 2010)

10
Awesome.


----------



## Samania (Apr 15, 2010)

twelve..?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 10
> Awesome.



:confused:
I was expecting 3.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 15, 2010)

3.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

EIGHT


----------



## Parity (Apr 15, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> EIGHT



Don't know you.
5/10

I am gonna get a.......... 1


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wrong, you get a 0.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 15, 2010)

3.


----------



## riffz (Apr 15, 2010)

0.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 15, 2010)

2.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

-10


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hardly know you, 6/10.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Hardly know you, 6/10.



7/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

7/10


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> 7/10



wtf


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > 7/10
> ...



Yeah, so?


----------



## Rayne (Apr 15, 2010)

8.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 15, 2010)

3.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

8
for organizing a comp that i'm not going to


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2010)

5/10 post

+5 pts for raichu
-7 points for roux=petrus

3/10


----------



## Parity (Apr 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 8
> for organizing a comp that i'm not going to


8
...........


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 15, 2010)

8 i guess


Spoiler



I hate being judgemental.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

9.99, I love your location.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 15, 2010)

10 you live in misery but you still have Clefairy.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

...8.57..love decimals..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2010)

un-opinionated on ^^

Also, this thread still exists?
It was created with the intention of death within an hour. Literally. It was meant to, like, be closed reallyfasts. Haha; oh well.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> un-opinionated on ^^
> 
> Also, this thread still exists?
> It was created with the intention of death within an hour. Literally. It was meant to, like, be closed reallyfasts. Haha; oh well.



7.08


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 17, 2010)

7.00


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 17, 2010)

8.3..


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

Username: 9
Avatar: 7
Signature: 8
Overall: 8


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)

Username = 8.269. Original, but yet lacking.
Avatar = 5.129. Unoriginal.
Signature = 7.594. True, but meh.

stats:
number of categories: 3/3
best time: 5.129
worst time: 8.269

session avg: 7.594 (σ = 0.00)
session mean: 6.997


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Username = 8.269. Original, but yet lacking.
> Avatar = 5.129. Unoriginal.
> Signature = 7.594. True, but meh.
> 
> ...



Creepy....


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Username = 8.269. Original, but yet lacking.
> ...



I qqTimer'd it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



heh. lol


----------



## Feryll (Jun 19, 2010)

You are my friend, so +1 automatically.

0.5 for past actions

3 for improving

1 for avvie

1 for speed

6.5


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 19, 2010)

u naim starts wit n F +1
u r frum michigain +3

posts 392 = +14

u lack compassion n chicken dipperz = -17

u get a 1 but dont b shy
1 is gold medal


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2010)

10, just because


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

BUMP

9/10 because


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 you rock


----------



## JackJ (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 why not?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 why not?


----------



## RTh (Apr 23, 2011)

9/10 You seem like a nice guy =]


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> 8/10 you rock


 
Why thank you

9/10 you seem nice


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

9/10
you rock more than ilikecubing thinks you do


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 I have no idea what those small things are


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

they're mini alots (the avatar is an alot of alots)

this isn't the rate the avatar above you thread tho


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 23, 2011)

11/10 because i ate your soup. it was yummy.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

2/10

because you ate his soup


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 23, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 9/10
> you rock more than ilikecubing thinks you do


 
offence or no offence?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 23, 2011)

4/10. None of your posts have ever really stood out to me.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 You're cool.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 cus i like ponies. xD


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 23, 2011)

Why thank you ! <3


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 23, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> offence or no offence?


 
I probably should have put a  or something to clarify that I meant it in a joking manner


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

x/2x


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 23, 2011)

9/10 Lolben


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10
For no particular reason, but you've never given me a reason to not like you.


----------



## y3k9 (Apr 23, 2011)

0/10 No avatar. :O


----------



## y3k9 (Apr 23, 2011)

\( \infty/10 \)

The dude above me is *awesome*.


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> 0/10 No avatar. :O


I do now


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

1/10 I don't like the colors pink and purple


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 23, 2011)

4/10 This isn't the "rate the avatar above you" thread.

**** U HOW DARE YOU INSULT TWILIGHT ****ING SPARKLE HURR~


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 becuase i love you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because i love you.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 you copied me, but i still love you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 for giving me a zero, but I still love you too.


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> 0/10 for giving me a zero, but I still love you too.


 
8/10 because you're funny


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2011)

8/10 pshhh. why nawt


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

6/10. You're a girl.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 you hate girls (im not a girl btw)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because you're on this forum


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10. ohaithar Waffo.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10. Sure.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10. You live in the same state as me :3


----------



## RaresB (Apr 24, 2011)

6/10 u luv 4x4 i dont and u think 6/10 is above average


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 24, 2011)

8/10. Canada is pretty cool.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2011)

5/10 because you use Roux. I *HATE* Roux.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10 Because you're Canadian. Almost...


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10. You live in the same state as me.
lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because muffins are good and the purple giraffes need love too. meanwhile that lime green swan waddles into a chocolate rain forest.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

2/10. I hate you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because I love doodlecakes


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 BC of WAFFO


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> 10/10 BC of WAFFO


 
10/10 you love Waffo


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

2/10, you love somebody who loves Waffle. And I hate Waffle.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because I love everyone


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because i love people who love people.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because I love people who love people who love people.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because I love people who love people who love people who love people.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 because I hate everyone


----------



## RaresB (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 becaus I hate combo breakers


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 because your Canadian


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10 for bacon.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 24, 2011)

8.5/10. A nice person who is mostly win.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10 for bacon.


 
voting me 10 for bacon?

I vote Innocence 9/10 no picture D:


----------



## Innocence (Apr 24, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> voting me 10 for bacon?
> 
> I vote Innocence 9/10


 
5 for bacon. Not sure why. You can also claim 7 points because you're in Australia. -2 for not being from QLD.

So...10/10


----------



## RaresB (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 your Australian like the jhonny guy who hates canadians ( I was born in Romania btw)


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> 0/10 your Australian like the jhonny guy who *hates canadians* ( I was born in Romania btw)


 
It's a stereotypical joke!

I vote you 0/10 for spelling my name wrong, bad english "the "jhonny" guy" and hating on Australia. , "what are you laffing aboot?" HAHA!


----------



## RaresB (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 I dont know the stereotype and ur a grammar nazi HEIL JOHNNY


----------



## Innocence (Apr 24, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> It's a stereotypical joke!
> 
> I vote you 0/10 for spelling my name wrong, bad english "the "jhonny" guy" and hating on Australia. We're the lucky country that has rights to bag Canadians, "what are you laffing aboot?"


 
Why do we have rights to bag Canadians? Canadians are AWESOME. Celsius, zed, chips, more metric, cool accent.

I rate you 5/10 for suggesting that canadians are not awesome.

Oh and pwnAge, seeing as you ninja'd me, I rate you 3/10 for being mean to grammar nazis. And also your grammar isn't that great, and you're suggesting that it's intentional.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 24, 2011)

10 because you are on this forum and I love you.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

Innocence said:


> *Why do we have rights to bag Canadians? Canadians are AWESOME*. Celsius, zed, chips, more metric, cool accent.
> 
> I rate you 5/10 for suggesting that canadians are not awesome.
> 
> Oh and pwnAge, seeing as you ninja'd me, I rate you 3/10 for being mean to grammar nazis. And also your grammar isn't that great, and you're suggesting that it's intentional.


 
Stereotypical joke

I vote waffle=ijm 10/10 waffle=ijm's 10 years old (joke)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 because you screen capped my epic nubness <3


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 24, 2011)

5/10
you're from Melbourne.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 24, 2011)

chipmunk/10


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10

Aron evoles into MAGICARP


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

Faz has 4bld wr/10


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

spef liking his 5bld in comp times/10


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> spef liking his 5bld in comp times/10


 
0/10 for not getting it.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 for everyone who gave a 0/10 after I broke the chain


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10

Its a whale


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Not just any whale, it's a narwhal. Technically a narwhal alot but no biggy. 10/10 for liking my whale XD


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 because you hate people.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 because you show no friendship or tolerance.


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

@ AustinReed: 10/10 ...touche


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 0/10 *because you screen capped my epic nubness* <3


 
what do you mean? I don't get it -.-"


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 cause you didn't rate the person above you.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> 0/10 cause you *didn't rate the person above you*.


 
sorry, 10/10 just because


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 24, 2011)

5/10 don't know you too well


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> *5/10* don't know you too well


 
only 5/10? i give you 10/10 because I'm generous!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

8/10

You are 2153.61 Km away from me


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

1/10 ew kilometers


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> 1/10 ew kilometers


 
5/10 because I always get you and Ubercuber mixed up.


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> 5/10 because I always get you and Ubercuber mixed up.


 
but I dont have a whale :3


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10 I like you alot alot (creepy?), but -3 because you don't have a whale


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

-1/10 because i hate hammers and i had to watch someone getting their head busted open with a hammer, it was gory


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10

because i saw ur comment on this
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28521-Your-special-cubing-moment


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10

I like your passion of 2x2

Edit: Also,I like the Kiwis/Black caps


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10

Im glad you realised


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 for not knowing full PLL


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because I am jealous of your 5x5 times.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 because I never saw you at Cornell.


----------



## nccube (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 because of being awesome at multiBLD


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

5/10 for having 105 posts, and 105 == 5 (mod 10)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10

again because i saw ur comment on this
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sh...-cubing-moment


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

5/10. For knowing CLL.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> 5/10. For knowing CLL.


 
0/10 I *HATE* you. You dont think im funny.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10. You're John Brechon.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 I'm jealous of your 4x4 speed


----------



## RTh (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 Your nickname is really funny to say =]


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 25, 2011)

8/10

your picture got a mustache


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 Gotta Love and Tolerate.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2011)

0/10. You suck, I hate you.


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> 0/10. You suck, I hate you.


 
10/10 You're awesome, I love you.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 you're awesome. (unlike 98% of the people here) 

EDIT: oops, i got ninjad. funny we said the same thing...
1/10 because you're not as awesome as Cyrus

AND I HATE YOU TOO, JEDI5412


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2011)

11/10 <3


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 25, 2011)

8/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 25, 2011)

10 for chocolate muffins


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 :3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2011)

2/10. You gave Waffle a 10/10. And Waffle is dumb.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10, you use comms.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2011)

3/10, you're not funny.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 you're mean :3


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> 2/10. You gave Waffle a 10/10. And Waffle is dumb.


 
Waffo is funny, he also modded my dayan, 

10/10 rating on you, because 4x4 is ossim <3

edit: 0/10 on ubercuber because hes faster at 4x4 then me


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2011)

5/10.

Waffle is stupid and I hate him.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2011)

5/10 For Waffo abuse.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 for knowing all 21 comms


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

0/0 because i dont think ive ever spoken to you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 25, 2011)

0/10, lolben.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 25, 2011)

1/1


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 25, 2011)

0/10 cuz you broke teh rulez


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 because I love you from the bottom of my buttery heart.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 25, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10/10 because I love you from the bottom of my buttery heart.


 
10/10 because you're... well, you're /you/. There's nothing else I can say to describe the awesomeness that is waffle.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10

because you like waffo!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10

because u guys make the best butter chicken in the world


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 25, 2011)

9/10

Cause I used your soup for the butter chicken. But I'm vegitarian........


----------



## speed (Apr 25, 2011)

5/10 i don't know anyone


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 25, 2011)

3/10. I've never seen you before.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 25, 2011)

3/10. Make me lemonade.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 You're 20% cooler than the other Reese.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10, your username made me think of system of a down.
By the way I disagree on 20%. I hate Eric, Ryan's cool.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 For being Australian and having a cool (old) username.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 25, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> By the way I disagree on 20%. I hate Eric, Ryan's cool.


 failure to detect Rainbow Dash reference.

OT: 10/10 Love the fact you care about that alot.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 25, 2011)

0/10 <_<


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

0/10 <_<


----------



## yomaster (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10

cool face.

Ninja'd: yomaster: 10/10 cool name


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10
You're my only subscriber on youtube! haha


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 25, 2011)

5\10


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 for rockclimbing


----------



## ilikecubing (May 16, 2011)

8/10 change your dp


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 16, 2011)

10/10
ditto ian


----------



## ianography (May 16, 2011)

11/10 You like Trogdor.

BTW, I'm a fail, I don't know what DP is.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

10/10 I like your posts


----------



## gundamslicer (May 17, 2011)

10/10
He looks serious


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 17, 2011)

TROGDOR!!!!!!
DANANA
TROGDOR!!!!!!
BURNINATING THE COUNTRYSIDE...


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 17, 2011)

wtf? 5 minutes ago it said I had 33 posts now it says 32 and I didn't delete anything.


----------



## AustinReed (May 17, 2011)

0/10 Unnecessary double post.


----------



## ianography (May 17, 2011)

0/10 Unnecessary uni post.


----------



## Selkie (May 17, 2011)

9/10 - Gives some good advise on the forums


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 17, 2011)

10/10 Because.


----------



## andreccantin (May 17, 2011)

8/10

Awesome logic, but somehow something's missing...


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 17, 2011)

10/10 
Awesome sarcasm; nothing's missing at all...


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 17, 2011)

10/10 
I like ponies and Honduras


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 17, 2011)

10/10 I love monkeys and the US.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

5/10 You gave 10/10 to my brother


----------



## ianography (May 17, 2011)

10/10 because you gave me a 10/10


----------



## JackJ (May 17, 2011)

9/10. Seems like a 12 year old that actually puts some thought into what he says. Trust me, that's a rare occurance.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

10/10 cuz' you gave me a free post. That;s what these threads do.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

OhEmGee!!!!!!!! I luve you 1000000000000000000/10.
free post.


----------



## uberCuber (May 17, 2011)

0/10 for thinking that off topic section actually increases post count


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 17, 2011)

10/10 for stating the obvious.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 17, 2011)

5/10 for having a current post-count with the digits of 3.14, but in an alternate order.


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

7/10 for learning too many methods. That's a bad and a good thing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 17, 2011)

0/10 for assessing me incorrectly.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2011)

10/10
A pretty chill bro


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 17, 2011)

10/10 

I like you thoughts in your sig.


----------



## Nestor (May 17, 2011)

9/10 You are just a little faster than me..


----------



## theace (May 17, 2011)

8/10. Business minded. Renting out sig space lol


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

7/10 you need to update your cube thread


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)

10/10 

I like Canada


----------



## Tiersy (May 17, 2011)

10/10 ilikeclimbing


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 17, 2011)

10/10

for knowing how many possible permutations there are on a cube.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 17, 2011)

0/10


----------



## CubingCockney (May 17, 2011)

0.1/10


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 17, 2011)

10/10 because I want to make love to you.


----------



## CubingCockney (May 17, 2011)

Yes said:


> 10/10 because I want to make love to you.


 
Agreed. I want to make love to me too!  
Can you and I make beautiful babies...?

Yes, we can!


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)

5/10


----------



## EricReese (May 17, 2011)

4/10, for having a 4 second PLL


----------



## collinbxyz (May 17, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 4/10, for having a 4 second PLL


 
8/10 cuzyouliveclosetome


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

7/10 cuz ur 11 and also ur signature is quite interesting...


----------



## theace (May 17, 2011)

5 BLD/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 17, 2011)

6/10 for Indian.


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2011)

theace said:


> 5 BLD/10


Darn it, I should have called myself 11BLD


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

no rating = 0/10


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)

10/10

for being French-Canadian


----------



## ianography (May 17, 2011)

10/10 because I can't think of anything else.


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

If "ianography" is short for Dora, then 10/10.


----------



## ianography (May 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> If "ianography" is short for Dora, then 10/10.


 
It is. But 0/10 because SWIPER NO SWIPING!


----------



## uberCuber (May 18, 2011)

10/10 because awesome


----------



## Bapao (May 18, 2011)

Oh sh*t...this is where things get real...

*uberCuber* does his screen name justice here on the forums so 10/10. Respect to thee.


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 18, 2011)

10/10 because you are very white.


----------



## ianography (May 18, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> 10/10 because you are very white.


 
0/10 RACIST! And your location doesn't help haha


----------



## ilikecubing (May 18, 2011)

10/10

You rock,but change your dp


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 18, 2011)

4/10. Don't recognize you.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 18, 2011)

10/10, you run a race thread.



ilikecubing said:


> You rock,but change your dp


 
What is a DP? Down-Payment?


----------



## ilikecubing (May 18, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> 4/10. Don't recognize you.



Hey that doesn't mean you will rate me low



antoineccantin said:


> What is a DP? Down-Payment?



maybe desktop pic,similar to profile pic on fb

10/10

For being fast in OH


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 18, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Hey that doesn't mean you will rate me low


 
Yea it does. If I don't recognize you it means you haven't made an impression on me. So you're posts aren't that great. 

4/10. Again.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 18, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Hey that doesn't mean you will rate me low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
2/10 Because I can manipulate your response with my rating.


Cyrus C. said:


> Yea it does. If I don't recognize you it means you haven't made an impression on me. So you're posts aren't that great.
> 
> 4/10. Again.


 You're in my signature 9/10


----------



## ianography (May 18, 2011)

10/10 because you're a cool frog.

Is this a better avatar, ilikecubing?


----------



## ilikecubing (May 18, 2011)

yeah,definitely Ian,this one is better.

10/10

Can anyone guess what PLL am I doing in my dp


----------



## Cool Frog (May 18, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> yeah,definitely Ian,this one is better.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Can anyone guess what PLL am I doing in my dp


 Too blurry 2/10


----------



## HelpCube (May 19, 2011)

Not sure who you are, just give you a 10/10 anyway


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2011)

\( \frac{\sqrt40}{10} \)

(about 6.3ish I think)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 19, 2011)

10/10

You made me LOL a lot.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 19, 2011)

10/10

you are nice


----------



## antoineccantin (May 19, 2011)

10/10 I also like cubing


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2011)

10/10
You're fast and you were also first to post on my website!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 19, 2011)

\( \frac{\sqrt30}{\sqrt40} = \sqrt\frac{30}{40} \)


----------



## Tall5001 (May 20, 2011)

4/10 i dont like math


----------



## AustinReed (May 20, 2011)

10/10. You're coming to AZ OPEN 2011.


----------



## bobo11420 (May 20, 2011)

10/10 ( tall5001 ) , if i dont, he'll beat me up since he is about 2 feet away from me =/

( damn you austin)


----------



## Tall5001 (May 20, 2011)

10/10 Damn straight!


----------



## EricReese (May 20, 2011)

5002/10


----------



## AustinReed (May 20, 2011)

7/10 Why not?


----------



## Nestor (May 20, 2011)

-5/10
Little pony.. ewwww!


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

5/10
Rubik's cube... ewwwww!!!


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

-5/10 Girl whom I do not know... ewwwww!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> -5/10 Girl whom I do not know... ewwwww!!!


 
9.99999999999998/10
dude...not good enough.


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

100000000/10 because you're a pentacuber.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> 100000000/10 because you're a pentacuber.


 
Okay, fine, I'll be nice, 
9.99999999999999/10


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

100000000/10 thank you.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 21, 2011)

ianography said:


> 100000000/10 thank you.


 
Turtles
3


----------



## Drake (May 21, 2011)

3/10, you look scary :O.


----------



## uberCuber (May 21, 2011)

3/10 because Pikachu


----------



## buelercuber (May 21, 2011)

the same little more than half of a name 7/10. you are a stone groove my man.....


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

ALOT of 9/10


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

4/10 I remember you posting something about how you probably wouldn't think twice before physically hurting somebody... If it was somebody else though 9/10


----------



## irontwig (May 21, 2011)

5/10 meh


----------



## ianography (May 26, 2011)

4/10 I don't really know you


----------



## EricReese (May 27, 2011)

10/10 because you love 4x4 <3


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 30, 2011)

8 because I actually know who you are, minus 1 because I don't get your avatar, making it 7/10


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> 8 because I actually know who you are, minus 1 because I don't get your avatar, making it 7/10


 
Face palm = :fp, one side (e.g. the blue side) = a face, so it's a joke, instead of a face palm, it's a whole layer palm.


----------



## ilikecubing (May 30, 2011)

10/10

Orangina!!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 30, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Face palm = :fp, one side (e.g. the blue side) = a face, so it's a joke, instead of a face palm, it's a whole layer palm.


 
damn I'm an idiot

@ilikecubing
ME TOO: 8


----------



## MostEd (May 30, 2011)

-10/10... ^Invalid rating


----------



## ianography (May 30, 2011)

10/10 Valid rating


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 1, 2011)

10/10

you rock


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jun 7, 2011)

10/10


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 7, 2011)

9/10 not to spoil you!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 7, 2011)

10/10 Norway is awesome!!!


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 7, 2011)

10/10
California is awesome


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2011)

5/10 I don't know you


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 7, 2011)

9/10. I love Canadians.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 7, 2011)

7/10.

Meh. Not good, not bad. Have no opinion of you.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 7, 2011)

9/10.

I respect anyone who is good at bld.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 7, 2011)

1/10 YOU DON'T RESPECT ME


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 7, 2011)

7/10 Ponies are awesome!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 8, 2011)

5/10 Dittos are better


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

1/10. You know why.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10 for being 14th in the world


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10 for owning at cubes you never practice. *cough*


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 8, 2011)

0/10

I am nothing like your grandma!!


----------



## ianography (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10 Indians have the best accents (next to the British, of course).


----------



## Thompson (Jun 8, 2011)

2/10 because you have 474 posts


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10 because he runs me second favorite race(besides my own) and he is part of a successful colab channel.

*edit* Aww... Ninja'd...

To Thompson, 1/10 because you have 134 posts.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

5/10. You were banned


----------



## JyH (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10
fast at 2x2


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> 5/10. You were banned


 
So... what wrong with being banned... sob...

9/10 for that sexy avatar.


----------



## asportking (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10
I always think that's you in the avatar


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

> 1/10 because you have 134 posts.


 
hehe


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 8, 2011)

9/10

Would be 10/10, but you're getting faster than me. No likey.


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2011)

asportking said:


> 10/10
> I always think that's you in the avatar


 
**Giggle**


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

0/10


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 0/10


 
LOL why.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> LOL why.


 
I could be here all day.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 8, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I could be here all day.


 
10/10


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 8, 2011)

9/10

You seem pretty cool. Maybe better maybe worse if I actually knew you.




RyanReese09 said:


> I could be here all day.


 
I love you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I love you.


 
<3. 10/10.


----------



## JyH (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10
hawtness


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 8, 2011)

11/10 
kewlness


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10 Ponies <3


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

0/10. Cube.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 8, 2011)

7/10 Generation 3 Pony.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

9/10 Pony


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 8, 2011)

10/10 because your amazing at 2x2!


----------



## EricReese (Jun 8, 2011)

9/10 because I never see you on Skype anymore


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 8, 2011)

4/10.


----------



## theace (Jun 8, 2011)

9/10 for you (apparent) love for the 4x4 which is my second favourite puzzle


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

9/10 because you have a wicked accent.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 8, 2011)

9 / 10 I love Orangina.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 14, 2011)

8/10


----------



## irontwig (Jun 14, 2011)

5/10 meh


----------



## ianography (Jul 7, 2011)

4/10 I don't really know you


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 7, 2011)

6.5/10

I really don't know much about you 5/10, but you make decent youtube videos, so 6.5/10


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

Tau/10


----------



## EricReese (Jul 7, 2011)

10/10


----------



## David1994 (Jul 7, 2011)

9/10
You seem cool


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

5/10 I don't have the slightest clue of who you are :tu


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

9.5/10 

Your pretty cool.


----------



## JyH (Jul 8, 2011)

10/10
better than feliczzz


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

Best signature ever
10/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 8, 2011)

10/10

My cousin goes to UC berkeley


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure if I am supposed to double post, but 10/10 for having an awesome cousin


----------



## ianography (Jul 8, 2011)

10/10 because I want to


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10
Entertaining in his videos.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 Your vids are cool as well.

I feel as if I don't belong in this thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10
I JUST subscribed to you, mang.


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 Why thank you. You're also quite consistent in your video production.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 because cool


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 

Your post quality is really helpful.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 9, 2011)

8/10

I don't know you that well, but you make videos and seem to be helpful.


----------



## EricReese (Jul 9, 2011)

9/10

Just make sure you never forget nyan-eleven. 



Spoiler


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 Just for the ossim Nyan post.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 9, 2011)

4/10. High post count, but low amount of content, in my opinion.


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 your youtube channel is awesome


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 9, 2011)

5/10. I like...don't know you.


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 9, 2011)

I bet you don't know 75% the people on here


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2011)

0/10 for not giving a rating in your post D:<


----------



## ianography (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10 for giving a rating


----------



## clincr (Jul 9, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> 0/10 for not giving a rating in your post D:<


 
8/10 for that most elongated smiley.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 9, 2011)

9/10 for giving high ratings to elongated smiles! :-D


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10

for being 15th in the world for 2x2


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 9, 2011)

7/10

not bad videos, but could use some videos other than solves, good job!


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 9, 2011)

5/10 because your sig makes me definitely not want to be color neutral


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 9, 2011)

10/10
a.) Arizonan
b.) I'm in your sig


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 9, 2011)

8/10
You're better than me (single) officially in everything except for OH and interesting channel


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

4/10. Hyper.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 9, 2011)

8/10 cause I'm nice


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 9, 2011)

9/10 for being British and having a funny WCA ID.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 9, 2011)

8/10

Having great drive to try and attain your goals following a break and creating a new weekly race


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 10, 2011)

9/10

i like his channel and his strive to continue to better himself at the rubiks cube


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

10/10

made him as friend in TTW


----------



## cityzach (Jul 11, 2011)

9/10

penguins are cool.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 11, 2011)

10/10 
nice wca tag.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

10/10 Indians are awesome.


----------



## ianography (Jul 11, 2011)

9/10 you seem educated


----------



## cityzach (Jul 11, 2011)

10/10

just because your ian xD


----------



## RaresB (Jul 11, 2011)

7/10

I dont know you but you're from NY and I like NY.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 11, 2011)

2/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

10 for your YouTube Videos and your sig.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 11, 2011)

4/10 that is all....


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

4/10 that is all....


----------



## RaresB (Jul 12, 2011)

9/10 you seem cool and intelligent.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 12, 2011)

10/10 cause i met u at my first comp. good times...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 12, 2011)

10 because you make good videos.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 12, 2011)

Are u sure it was me? To helpcube


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 12, 2011)

9/10

very straight forward, i like it.


----------



## Edward (Jul 12, 2011)

6/10. I don't recognize your name, but I like your sig, and looking through your posts you seem cool :u (need to clean up a bit though)


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

10/10 we were nubs together.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 12, 2011)

9.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 12, 2011)

9/10 we argue a few times but I like you for some reason (no homo)


----------



## ianography (Jul 26, 2011)

7/10


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10
Who doesn't like Igor?


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 26, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 26, 2011)

8/10, because I don't know you... And I have no particular reason for disliking you...

However, your avatar has Wall-E with a Rubik's Cube = automatic +2; 10/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2011)

8, since you are right behind me.


----------



## emolover (Jul 26, 2011)

9/10 because I like your pony and you have been cubing for a long time.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 26, 2011)

10 since all my friends are emos.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10, because your WCA ID made me lol. (I know, I have a poor sense of humour)


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 26, 2011)

1/10 because I don't know you and your behind me.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 because Scotts are cool.
I'm not sure if I spelled Scotts right, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ianography (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 I like turtles too


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 26, 2011)

7/10 you're creepy.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

Made this thread


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

9/10

I just ate Indian food, at an Indian restaurant, yaay!


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

You rock!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 

Because your youtube stuff is chill.


----------



## ianography (Jul 26, 2011)

0/10 it should be BAZINGA!


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 26, 2011)

5/10

umm... :/


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

8/10 because your location is On Earth.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 26, 2011)

4/10, i think you could do better on your youtube, and i don't even have a 2x2


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

Because you stand up for yourself.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

8/10 Because nice. >__>

@amina That was my bad, I thought I was rating someone else; I was looking at the wrong page :/


----------



## samkli (Jul 26, 2011)

9/10 Cause I like horses


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 26, 2011)

3/10 Cause I like horses more


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 26, 2011)

7/10

welcome to the forums! you have a future on this site!

@ b4p4076, why do you say that? (not to be offensive)


----------



## cubernya (Jul 26, 2011)

2/10

Simply because CN isn't like what your sig says it is...it's way easier LOL


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2011)

e/10


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

Because you own a Mac...


----------



## toruu (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 becausw of the picture


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 26, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Because your youtube stuff is chill.


 
Lol,good joke

10/10 nice avatar


----------



## Samania (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 because you like cubing :3


----------



## emolover (Jul 26, 2011)

9/10 because of rhinos!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

Because you're my friend.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

Because you're my friend


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10

for being cube-novice


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Because you own a Mac...



I dont. I despise macs.

e/10e


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I dont. I despise macs.
> 
> e/10e


 
10/10

Which programme do you use to take your Avatar pics?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 26, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Which progamme do you use to take your Avatar pics?



Skype

0/∞ for thinking I have a mac


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Skype
> 
> 0/∞ for thinking I have a mac


 
10/10

You don't like Macs?


----------



## bt9090 (Jul 26, 2011)

0-- for not having a mac


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

bt9090 said:


> 0-- for not having a mac


 


10/10



Cubenovice said:


> 10/10
> 
> Because you're my friend


 
Damn right!  10/10 right back atcha bruv


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 Because you joined the same month as me


----------



## Bapao (Jul 26, 2011)

10/10 because you're a Ranger bruv 

11x11x11 FTW.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

10 for knowing about hardware, but -3 for liking Macs. So 7.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2011)

9/10 because you're kprox :O


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2011)

7/10 because I have no idea who you are


----------



## ianography (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 cool name


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> 10/10 cool name


 
0/10 because your avatar is a picture of me.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 epic pic


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 27, 2011)

6/10 needs a better pic.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

ditto jks 
8/10 more original 
EDIT 
no stabs at my avatar


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 because you tried to make a 3x3 design!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

10, because you live in Carmel, which I love to eat.


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2011)

6. I recognize your username, but I don't really know much about you.


----------



## ianography (Jul 27, 2011)

9/10 cuz you're CFOP'd up


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> 9/10 cuz you're CFOP'd up


 
8/10 because your old avatar was better!


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

is that you in the avatar bcs... 
what am i saying 
8/10


----------



## EricReese (Jul 27, 2011)

2/10

Sorry, people with bad english frustrate me to no end.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

wow... yeah I got a C for English  
10/10 for pretty good 3x3 times (compared to mine)


----------



## Kian (Jul 27, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 2/10
> 
> Sorry, people with bad english frustrate me to no end.


 
LOL.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 2/10
> 
> Sorry, people with bad english frustrate me to no end.


 
Even though you're not the person above me, I am still going to give you a 10/10.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Even though you're not the person above me, I am still going to give you a 10/10.


 
10/10.


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10 , because i have no reason to dislike you


----------



## ianography (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 because that picture makes me all tingly inside


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 because you have glasses, people with glasses are cool.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2011)

10 because turtles are cool.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2011)

9/10 because you're a fangirl of Nintendo ^_^


----------



## emolover (Jul 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> is that you in the avatar bcs...
> what am i saying
> 8/10


 
Ha! Your funny! You can see what I look like if you click my Youtube!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

0. DIdn't even rate the person above you.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10

Pillows.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10.

Kittens.


----------



## ianography (Jul 27, 2011)

1/1 because


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

3.14159265/10

cuz u mooved to idaho


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 27, 2011)

2/10.


----------



## stricgoogle (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10, because I like your WCA ID.

EDIT: I meant it for collinbxyz, though I like your WCA ID too .


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

5/10

low amount of posts


----------



## hic2482w (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 for making me think for a second you put nakajima's youtube as your own


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10 because I lioke your avatar and I have no reason to dislike you


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10 because I have no reason to dislike you, but nor do I have a reason to like you, so...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2011)

8/10 for the reason written in your post


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

11/10. One of the few people who don't **** me off here.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

10/10

cause he gave me an elite. and looks sexy running


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 27, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> 10/10 because you're a Ranger bruv
> 
> 11x11x11 FTW.


 
I'm a ranger?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I'm a ranger?


 
you aren't?


----------



## ianography (Jul 28, 2011)

0/10 boooo no rate


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 28, 2011)

10/10

race to sub-15 owner/runner. Hope to join soon.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 28, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> you aren't?


 
Uh, whats a ranger and why did you think I was one.




MrIndianTeen said:


> 10/10
> 
> race to sub-15 owner/runner. Hope to join soon.



10/10 Because you have an epic WCA id


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 28, 2011)

9/10 for no reason.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

10 just because!


----------



## ianography (Jul 29, 2011)

10/10 cool avatar


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 29, 2011)

10/10 better avatar


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2011)

9.5/10 avatar is easily recognizable for me.


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

100/10/10

sorry man but you just got rated 1


----------



## emolover (Jul 29, 2011)

5/10 Because you make a lot of stupid threads.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> 5/10 Because you make a lot of stupid threads.


 
10/10 i meet u in some forum comps. specially the race to sub 15


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 29, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> 10/10
> Who doesn't like Igor?


 
it's pronounced "eegor"

O TOPIPC

BLUE SPY IN TEH BASE 
and canada 
10/10


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 29, 2011)

9/10 for O_O face.

But for TF2 reference +1 gets you 10/10

Btw, it's red spy in the base. Lol.


----------



## ianography (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know you I can't give you a valid rating

And buelercuber, in the movie it's pronounced "eye-gor". It's part of a joke


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 29, 2011)

8/10 for having a cool PB 2x2 average in comps (9.99)


----------



## ianography (Jul 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 8/10 for having a cool PB 2x2 average in comps (9.99)


 
9/10 thank you haha (it would've been 4 seconds faster if I had not gotten a silly DNF average at Park Ridge)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 29, 2011)

10/10

I like the pentacuber video on a new pentacuber.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 31, 2011)

-1/10

Made me jump in fear and I started screaming as I was sprinting out of the room.
AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHBLAAAAAAARRRRGGG!!
Oh yeah, your nose was bigger than the drop on "Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites"


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 1, 2011)

10/10

Our locations result in a paradox.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 1, 2011)

7/10 for Mario, +2 for Skrillex mention above =D, sooo 9/10 for you .

Edit: Ninja-ed

Phlip I'll give you 8/10 for your avatar and 3x3 times .


----------



## ianography (Aug 1, 2011)

1/1


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2011)

2/e


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 1, 2011)

10/10/10

haha you got rated 1/10 sucker


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 1, 2011)

0/10 sorry but you don`t have an avatar 4 me to rate


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> 10/10/10
> 
> haha you got rated 1/10 sucker


 
Even though he can be annoying as anything and make a lot of threads. He at least tries to contribute and I respect him for that.

10/10.



chikato_tan said:


> 0/10 sorry but you don`t have an avatar 4 me to rate


 
This is not the rate my avatar thread. 

For you 2/10.


----------



## AsianCubing (Aug 1, 2011)

5/10

Don't really know you


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 1, 2011)

0/10 for many reasons.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 1, 2011)

8/10

-2 Because I've seen some silly/stupid posts by you.

+4 Because I've read plenty more helpful posts by you. 

Sooo... 10/10



MoRpHiiNe said:


> Phlip I'll give you 8/10 for your avatar and 3x3 times .


 
Haha. I actually average around 16 (with Roux). I honestly don't know how I pulled that sub-15 ao100 off. 
Also, my avatar is the artwork for a Pyg Bushwacker from Privateer Press's miniature's game "Hordes," in case you care (cropped from the cover of the book "Forces of Hordes: Trollbloods"). Love those little critters. :3
And, yes, I am a nerd/geek/dork.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 1, 2011)

3/10.
Your location is a lie, I checked.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10

the cake is a lie


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

10/10

Because you don't waste your cash on cubes for the sake of it. Unlike other people around here...ehem!...

7 members have joined the family since. Gots to luv the 2x2x4 tho.


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Because you don't waste your cash on cubes for the sake of it. Unlike other people around here...ehem!...
> 
> 7 members have joined the family since. Gots to luv the 2x2x4 tho.


 

10/10

Since you are so much different then everyone on this site.

Well also have things in common that others dont.


----------



## ianography (Aug 1, 2011)

8/10 I like you but you spammed on pentacubers and I'm a big stupid grudge holder


----------



## Bapao (Aug 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> 10/10
> 
> Since you are so much different then everyone on this site.
> 
> Well also have things in common that others dont.


 
10/10

Because we understand and respect each other


----------



## Thompson (Aug 1, 2011)

10/10 because


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2011)

0/10 because youre canadian


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

0/10 because I dislike you.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10 for having the last name of a candy.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 1, 2011)

0/10 for annoying me on other threads.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 1, 2011)

8/10

No reason to like, no reason to dislike.

_I DON'T KNOW YOU._


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2011)

0/10 because you were one of the 3 people that stopped me from rating ryan -∞ for disliking me.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 1, 2011)

9/10 for your 8.43 roux single 
EDIT 
Ninja'd 
0/10 
I don't like your avatar ^


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 1, 2011)

7/10

no reason..


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 7/10
> 
> no reason..


 
Your from the UK, you seem nice and I love family guy


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2011)

e/5


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2011)

9/10
As much as I often say lolben, I really don't see how you're THAT annoying.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2011)

7/10 has a tumblr


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 2, 2011)

9/10 cause you're a good singer.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

9. Seem chill.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10. because lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10. because lol


----------



## EricReese (Aug 2, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 2, 2011)

1/10.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 2, 2011)

-XD/10


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 2, 2011)

+XD/10

I don't know which is worse.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2011)

7/10
For not being behind me


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2011)

\( 2(\frac{e^2}{e^e}) \)

Edit:



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 9/10
> As much as I often say lolben, I really don't see how you're THAT annoying.





zhizhou zhang said:


> 3q very much


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 0/10.



-0/10


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

10/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nine outta ten.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

8/10, you seem really cool, but I don't really know you well.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 2, 2011)

8/10 for being sub-15 at a comp. ; -)


----------



## JyH (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 8/10 for being sub-15 at a comp. ; -)


 
0/10 for false compliments.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10 for saying it's false. On his WCA profile it says he has a 14.55 .


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 0/10 for saying it's false. On his WCA profile it says he has a 14.55 .


 
Having a single sub-15 solve is not the same thing as "being sub-15."
0/10


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

8/10 cuz you're cool.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2011)

8/10. -2 because you're going to beat me at BLD at Nats due to me not practicing.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 8/10. -2 because you're going to beat me at BLD at Nats due to me not practicing.


 
9/10. -1 for assuming that I'm going to win. I don't even have a success in comp yet, remember?


----------



## ianography (Aug 2, 2011)

5/10 no reason to like, no reason to hate.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 2, 2011)

10/10 Becos IGOR.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 2, 2011)

9/10

dont know you


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10 because claiming 9.03 3x3x3 single in sig while having only a 22.50 best official solve


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 2, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> 0/10 because claiming 9.03 3x3x3 single in sig while having only a 22.50 best official solve


 
are you actually fricken kidden me that official solve was 2 years ago 

a bit fat 0 for you


----------



## ianography (Aug 2, 2011)

10/10 for standing up to da man


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2011)

10/10
Good videos.


----------



## ianography (Aug 2, 2011)

0/10 Liar. I don't make good videos!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

6/10. I like you more than I dislike you. But I don't know you.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10

A fellow brony!

(i hope u know im kidding)


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 3, 2011)

8/10

nice kid, but not as fast as meee


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

7/10. I like you more than I could dislike you, and you sell stuff that I like! +2


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 3, 2011)

10 for introducing me to My Little Pony:FIM by creating the Brony thread.


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 3, 2011)

8/10 , for the unicorne


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

1/10. It's a Pegasus. getitright


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 3, 2011)

7/10 Bad grammar.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 3, 2011)

My rating is so high, that it's a 0.

Edit-Ninja'd

5/10. No reason to dislike you. No reason to like you.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> 7/10 Bad grammar.


 
_Intentionally_ bad grammar, mind you.



RyanReese09 said:


> My rating is so high, that it's a 0.
> 
> Edit-Ninja'd
> 
> 5/10. No reason to dislike you. No reason to like you.



9.9/10 simply because I haven't met you yet.


----------



## ianography (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10 because you do Roux and I'm stupid and can't do it.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10 because IGOR.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 3, 2011)

8/10

Pie


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10 for STEWIE!!


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10 for Australia


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2011)

0/10 for cliché sig


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10

wooo scotland


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> 0/10 Liar. I don't make good videos!


 
JA U D0!

9/10


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> JA U D0!
> 
> 9/10


 
1.414/10 for sucking at Scrabble. This will go up in time.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 3, 2011)

9.5/10 Just cuz.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

10/10

Coz epic av and cool posts.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

9/10
always posting, and good topics.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> 9/10
> always posting, and good topics.


 
10/10

Because a gentleman.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 3, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Because a gentleman.


 
10/10 because of being a beneficial postwhore. You my friend, are the exception to the rule.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

Ouch...

10/10


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL 8 unicorns/10 unicorns


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 4, 2011)

8/10

who ever rates me bad below me gets 0/10


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 4, 2011)

0/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2011)

10 for floppy unicorns


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 4, 2011)

Aleph-infinity/10 (Because Waffle)


----------



## ianography (Aug 4, 2011)

10/10 because roux


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 4, 2011)

10 i love 4x4 too


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 4, 2011)

11 i Love 4x4 too


----------



## peterbone (Aug 4, 2011)

3/10. Failed to say what the 11 was out of.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2011)

9/10 because England.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 4, 2011)

9/10
pretty active, and awesome at roux.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 4, 2011)

10/10
 see you on ttw sometimes


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 4, 2011)

10/10
i saw you too 
p.s. congrats on the 1000th post on this thread


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 4, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> 8/10
> 
> who ever rates me bad below me gets 0/10


 
0/10 for posting things I disagree with.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2011)

1/10 for actually hunting out Jorghi and rating him instead of aminayuko 
but 9/10 because I hate Jorghi too.
so 5/10 total


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 4, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 1/10 for actually hunting out Jorghi and rating him instead of aminayuko
> but 9/10 because I hate Jorghi too.
> so 5/10 total


 
teehee


----------



## Bapao (Aug 4, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 1/10 for actually hunting out Jorghi and rating him instead of aminayuko
> but 9/10 because I hate Jorghi too.
> so 5/10 total


 
10/10. because you inspired me to look deeper into cubing than I would have if hadn't have been for some of your posts. 0/10 for using the word "hate" in your previous post directed to a generally misunderstood but honest member of the community.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2011)

10/10 cuz you inspired me too and you're a nice guy.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 5, 2011)

6/10, you've gone up quite a bit since you've stopped talking about your storebought every thread.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 6/10, you've gone up quite a bit since you've stopped talking about your storebought every thread.


 
9/10 because you pretty good at ZZ and seem like a cool guy.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 6/10, you've gone up quite a bit since you've stopped talking about your storebought every thread.


 
9/10. You seem pretty cool. You have a lot of posts. Your brother cubes if I am right. No reason to dislike


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

9/10 because you're way faster than me

EDIT: Ninja'd
To cubersmith, 5/10 because I don't really know anything about you...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 5, 2011)

The person below me is a moderator.


----------

